# Polaroid TLX 04243B sound but picture is choppy



## CJHmedic (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a Polaroid TLX 04243B and in the last couple of days the picture has gotten to where it is choppy. I have not noticed it on all channels but it is getting more and more channels. The sound is great but the picture is jumpy or choppy. 

I am not a technical person so if you would while telling me what to do can you keep it in laymen terms please. 

Thank you CJHmedic


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

If you are having problems on "some" channels, sounds like a problem with your cable company, assuming that is how you are connected.

BG


----------



## CJHmedic (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you. 

I am on "Dish". it started out just one or two and now it is several channels. Everyday it seems to get more and more. 

I will call dish and talk with them. The only reason i figured it was the tv due to the fact that it is not doing on the second tv that is connected to the Dish box. 

Ok thanks for the help. 

C J


----------

